# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  اللفظ المشترك في القرآن

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*مباحث اللغة العربية على صلة وثيقة بالمباحث القرآنية، ولا غرو في ذلك،  فالقرآن الكريم نزل بلسان عربي مبين، والعلاقة بينه وبين اللغة العربية  علاقة وشيجة، لا تنفصم بحال. ومن المباحث اللغوية ذات الصلة بتفسير كتاب  الله الكريم مبحث الألفاظ المشتركة، فما المراد بالألفاظ المشتركة، وما  الموقف منها بخصوص تفسير كتاب الله العزيز، وما أمثلتها من القرآن الكريم؟  . 

تعريف اللفظ المشترك

يُعرَّف اللفظ المشترك بأنه: اللفظ الواحد الموضوع لمعنيين فأكثر  وضعاً أوليًّا، والمثال الأبرز على الألفاظ المشتركة لفظ (العين)، فهذا  اللفظ يُطلق ويراد به العين الباصرة. ويُطلق ويراد به العين الجارية، قال  تعالى: {فيها عين جارية} (الغاشية:12). ويُطلق ويراد به الجاسوس، يقال: بعث الملك في المدينة عيونه، أي: جواسيسه. ويُطلق ويراد به الذهب والفضة. 

الدليل على اعتبار اللفظ المشترك

المثال القرآني الأشهر الذي يدل على استعمال اللفظ المشترك، قوله تعالى: {إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه}  (الأحزاب:56)، فـ(الصلاة) من الله تعالى: الرحمة والمغفرة، ومن الملائكة  الاستغفار، وهما معنيان متغايران، واستعمل لفظة (الصلاة) فيهما دفعة واحدة؛  حيث وقع الإخبار به، فدل ذلك على صحة استعمال المشترك في كل معانيه في وقت  واحد، والوقوع دليل الجواز.

أقسام اللفظ المشترك

اللفظ المشترك على أقسام، نذكر منها ثلاثة: 

الأول: اللفظ المشترك بين مسميات متضادة، لا يمكن الجمع بينها، ولا الحمل  عليها، كلفظ (القرء)، فهو لفظ مشترك بين (الطهر)، و(الحيض)، وهما متضادان،  لا سبيل لاجتماعهما معاً. ومثل هذا لفظ (الشفق) فهو لفظ مشترك بين البياض  والحمرة، وهما متضادان. 

الثاني: اللفظ المشترك بين مسميات مختلفة، لا تضاد بينها، ولا صلة لأحدها بالآخر، كلفظ (العين)، وقد أشرنا إلى إطلاقاته المتعددة.

الثالث: الاشتراك في التركيب، كقوله تعالى: {أو يعفو الذي بيده عقدة النكاح} (البقرة:237)، فإن {الذي بيده عقدة النكاح} مشترك بين الزوج، والولي. ونحو هذا قوله عز وجل: {ويل للمطففين}  (المطففين:1)، فمركب (ويل له) يُستعمل خبراً -بمعنى الإخبار- ويستعمل دعاء  -بمعنى الدعاء عليهم-، وقد حمله المفسرون هنا على كلا المعنيين.

الموقف من اللفظ المشترك

الموقف من اللفظ المشترك عند أهل اللغة وأهل التفسير يأخذ منحيين:

الأول: يرى أن اللفظ المشترك موجود في اللغة، وأنه يصح إطلاقه على معنييه،  أو معانيه جميعاً، إطلاقاً لغوياً، وأن كل ما يتناوله اللفظ من المعاني  المتفقة، يجوز أن يكون مراداً منه، لا فرق في ذلك بين المفردات، والجمل؛  فيجوز لك أن تقول: عدا اللصوص البارحة على عين زيد، وتعني بذلك أنهم عوروا  عينه الباصرة، وغوروا عينه الجارية، وسرقوا عينه التي هي ذهبه، أو فضته،  وجاءت عيون الملك لتقبض على اللصوص. والذاهبون إلى القول بإعمال اللفظ  المشترك هم جمهور أهل العلم من اللغويين والمفسرين، في مقدمتهم الشافعي والطبري؛ يقول الشافعي في  هذا الصدد: "الاسم المشترك إذا ورد مطلقاً، كـ (العين)، و(القرء) عُمِّم  في جميع مسمياته، إذا لم يمنع منه قرينة، وكذا اللفظ الذي يُستعمل مجازاً  في محل، وحقيقة في محل، يُعمَّم كلفظ (اللمس)، يُحمل في نقض الطهارة على  اللمس باليد، والجماع".

ومن المفسرين الذي أشادوا بهذا المنحى، وانتصروا له ابن عاشور،  حيث قال: "والذي يجب اعتماده: أن يُحمل المشترك في القرآن على ما يحتمله  من المعاني، سواء في ذلك اللفظ المفرد المشترك، والتركيب المشترك بين مختلف  الاستعمالات، سواء أكانت المعاني حقيقية، أم مجازية، محضة، أم مختلفة".

وقد أخذ ابن عاشور على المفسرين الذين لم  يحملوا اللفظ المشترك على معانيه مع عدم وجود القرينة الصارفة له إلى معنى  بعينه، وقرر أن من منهجه في "تفسيره" حمل اللفظ المشترك على معانيه كافة،  ما لم يكن عن بعض تلك المحامل صارف لفظي، أو معنوي، قال: "وقد كان المفسرون  غافلين عن تأصيل هذا الأصل، فلذلك كان الذي يرجح معنى من المعاني التي  يحتملها لفظ آية من القرآن، يجعل غير ذلك المعنى ملغى. ونحن لا نتابعهم على  ذلك، بل نرى المعاني المتعددة التي يحتملها اللفظ بدون خروج عن مهيع  الكلام العربي البليغ، معاني في تفسير الآية. فنحن في تفسيرنا هذا إذا  ذكرنا معنيين فصاعداً فذلك على هذا القانون". 

الثاني: يرى أن اللفظ المشترك لا وجود له في اللغة، أو على الأقل نادر الوجود، وقد عبر عن هذا الموقف الغزالي بقوله: "يصح أن يراد بالمشترك عدة معان، لكن بإرادة المتكلم، وليس بدلالة اللغة"، وقال معقباً على قول الشافعي المتقدم: "والمختار خلاف ما قاله الشافعي رضي  الله عنه؛ لأن لفظ (العين) ما وضعته العرب لعموم جملة مسمياته؛ فإنه لا  يُطلق لفظ (العين) لإرادة جملتها، كما يُطلق لفظ (الرجال) لإرادة الجمع، بل  وُضِعت لآحادها على البدل، فهو عند الإطلاق عندنا مجمل. ولا يُجمع أيضاً  بين الحقيقة والمجاز، ولكنه يُحْمَل على الحقيقة على انفرادها، أو على  المجاز على حياله؛ لعلمنا بأن العرب لا تطلق لفظ (الأسد) وتعني به الجمع  بين الأسد والشجاع".

ومن المفسرين الذين نحو هذا المنحى الإمام الرازي حيث  قال: "حَمْل اللفظ المشترك على جميع معانيه لا يجوز، وأيضاً حَمْل اللفظ  على حقيقته ومجازه معاً لا يجوز"، وعند تفسيره لقوله تعالى: {ولله يسجد ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من دابة والملائكة وهم لا يستكبرون}  (النحل:49)، ذكر أن (السجود) يطلق على نوعين: سجود عبادة، وسجود انقياد  لله تعالى وخضوع، ثم ذكر ثلاثة أقوال في المراد بـ (السجود) في الآية،  ثالثها: أن (السجود) لفظ مشترك بين المعنيين، وحمل اللفظ المشترك لإفادة  مجموع معنييه جائز، فحمل لفظ السجود في هذه الآية على الأمرين معاً، أما في  حق الدابة فبمعنى التواضع، وأما في حق الملائكة فبمعنى سجود المسلمين لله  تعالى، وقد عقَّب على هذا القول بقوله: "وهذا القول ضعيف؛ لأنه ثبت أن  استعمال اللفظ المشترك لإفادة جميع مفهوماته معاً غير جائز".

ومن المفسرين الذين رفضوا هذا المنحى قبل الرازي الزمخشري، فقد ذكر السمين الحلبي أن "الظاهر من حال الزمخشري أنه لا يجيز الجمع بين الحقيقة والمجاز، ولا استعمال المشترك في معنييه". 

قواعد العمل باللفظ المشترك

قال العلماء: (الاشتراك) خلاف الأصل؛ لأن الأصل في لسان العرب أن  يكون لكل لفظ معنى واحد فقط، أما أن يكون للفظ الواحد أكثر من معنى، فهو  خلاف الأصل، والذي دلَّ على هذا الأصل استقراء اللغة؛ حيث أثبت الاستقراء  أن أكثر ألفاظ اللغة العربية ألفاظ منفردة ليس لها إلا معنى واحد، والكثرة  تفيد الظن والرجحان، فيكون اللفظ المنفرد بمعنى واحد أكثر وجوداً من اللفظ  الدال على معنيين فأكثر -وهو المشترك- فيكون مرجوحاً؛ نظراً لقلته. 

ثم قالوا: إذا دار اللفظ بين كونه مفرداً، وكونه مشتركاً حُمِلَ على  الانفراد؛ لأنه الأصل، دون الاشتراك. وقالوا أيضاً: (المشترك) الذي وُضِع  لعدة معان في اللغة، يُعرف المراد منها بالقرائن. 

ولا خلاف بين أهل العلم القائلين بوقوع الاشتراك في: أن إطلاق المشترك على  أحد معنييه في موضع، لا يُفهم منه منع إطلاقه على معناه الآخر في موضع آخر؛  فإطلاقه تعالى لفظ (العين) على الباصرة في قوله: {وكتبنا عليهم فيها أن النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين} (المائدة:45)، لا يمنع إطلاق (العين) في موضع آخر على الجارية، كقوله: {فيها عين جارية}. قال ابن عاشور:  "والحق الذي لا شك فيه، أن المشترك يُطلق على كل واحد من معنييه، أو  معانيه في الحال المناسبة لذلك، ولو كان إطلاق المشترك على أحد معنييه يفيد  منع إطلاقه على معناه الآخر في موضع آخر، لم يكن في اللغة اشتراك أصلاً".

الأمثلة القرآنية على المشترك

نذكر فيما يلي أمثلة للألفاظ المشتركة: 

- مثال اللفظ المشترك المختلف المعاني: لفظ (الأمة) من الألفاظ المشتركة،  وإنما دل في القرآن في كل موطن على معنى واحد، دلَّ عليه سياق الكلام،  فمثلاً في قوله تعالى: {ولئن أخرنا عنهم العذاب إلى أمة معدودة} (هود:8)، لفظ (الأمة) هنا جاء بمعنى: الأمد والحين. وقوله تعالى: {إن إبراهيم كان أمة} (النحل:120)، لفظ (الأمة) هنا جاء بمعنى: الإمام الذي يُقتدى به. وقوله سبحانه: {بل قالوا إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة} (الزخرف:22)، لفظ (الأمة) هنا جاء بمعنى: الدين والملة. وقوله عز وجل: {ولما ورد ماء مدين وجد عليه أمة من الناس يسقون} (القصص:23)، لفظ (الأمة) هنا جاء بمعنى: الجماعة من الناس. وقوله تبارك وتعالى: {ومن قوم موسى أمة يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون}  (الأعراف:159)، لفظ (الأمة) هنا جاء بمعنى: الفرقة والطائفة. وهكذا نجد أن  لفظ (الأمة) وهو لفظ مشترك، جاء في كل آية من هذه الآيات بمعنى مختلف،  حدده السياق الذي ورد فيه.

ولفظ (الفتح) في القرآن جاء بمعان متعددة، حددها السياق، فجاء بمعنى الفتح  المادي، وهو الأصل في معنى (الفتح)، والمثال عليه قوله سبحانه: {ولما فتحوا متاعهم} (يوسف:65)، فـ {فتحوا متاعهم} الفتح المادي الذي يزيل الأربطة عن المتاع. وجاء بمعنى الفتح المعنوي، كما في قول الله تعالى: {قالوا أتحدثونهم بما فتح الله عليكم} البقرة:76)، أي: بما أعطاكم الله ومنحكم من الخير ومن العلم. وجاء (الفتح) بمعنى النصر والغلبة، كما في قوله سبحانه: {ويقولون متى هذا الفتح إن كنتم صادقين} (السجدة:28).

- مثال اللفظ المشترك المتضاد، قوله عز وجل: {والليل إذا عسعس} (التكوير:17)، فلفظ {عسعس} من الألفاظ المشتركة المتضادة، يأتي بمعنى: أقبل، ويأتي بمعنى: أدبر، والسياق هو الذي يحدد المعنى، وقد اختار الطبري أن الصواب من القول هنا أن يكون {عسعس} بمعنى: أدبر؛ وذلك لقوله سبحانه: {والصبح إذا تنفس} (التكوير:18)، فدل ذلك على أن القَسَمَ بالليل حال إدباره، وبالنهار حال إقباله.

- مثال حمل اللفظ المشترك على معنييه، قوله عز وجل: {والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا}  (العنكبوت:69)، لفظ (الجهاد) في الآية لفظ مشترك، يُطلق على مجاهدة النفس  في إقامة شرائع الإسلام، ويطلق على مقاتلة الأعداء في الذبِّ عن ديار  الإسلام، وقد فُسِّرت الآية بكلا المعنيين.

ومن هذا القبيل قوله تعالى: {كأنهم حمر مستنفرة * فرت من قسورة}  (المدثر:50-51)، فلفظ (القسورة) مشترك بين (الرامي) وبين (الأسد)، وحمر  الوحش إذا رأت الرامي فرت، والحمر الأهلية إذا رأت الأسد فرت، واللفظ صالح  للمعنيين؛ فيُحمل على المعنيين جميعاً.

- مثال حمل اللفظ المشترك في حقيقته ومجازه قوله تعالى: {ألم تر أن الله يسجد له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض والشمس والقمر والنجوم والجبال والشجر والدواب وكثير من الناس} (الحج:18)، فـ(السجود) له معنى حقيقي، وهو وضع الجبهة على الأرض، ومعنى مجازي، وهو التعظيم، وقد استعمل فعل {يسجد} هنا في معنييه المذكورين لا محالة، الحقيقي والمجازي.

ومن قبيل استعمال المعنى الحقيقي والمجازي أيضاً، قوله عز وجل: {ويبسطوا إليكم أيديهم وألسنتهم بالسوء}  (الممتحنة:2)، فبسط الأيدي حقيقة في مدها للضرب والسلب، وبسط الألسنة مجاز  في عدم إمساكها عن القول البذيء، وقد استعمل هنا في كلا معنييه.
*http://articles.islamweb.net/Media/index.php?page=article&lang=A&  id=189745

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*دلالة اللفظ المشترك*

إذا كان الأصل في اللغة أن يختصَّ كلُّ  لفظ من ألفاظها بمعنًى معين، بحيث تكون دلالةُ كلِّ لفظ على مدلوله واضحةً  مستقلة محددة - فإنه قد يوجد في اللغة أن يدل اللفظُ على معنيينِ أو أكثر،  وهو ما يسمى بالاشتراك اللفظي.وقد أشار علماء اللغة إلى هذه الظاهرة بأنها: (اتفاق اللفظينِ، والمعنى مختلف)[1].وأشار إليه الشافعيُّ بقوله: (وتُسمِّي العربُ بالاسم الواحد المعانيَ الكثيرة)[2].
تعريف المشترك:قال ابن فارس: (الشركة: وهو أن يكون الشيء بين اثنين لا ينفرد به أحدُهما، ويقال: شاركت فلانًا في الشيء، إذا صِرْت شريكه)[3].
والاشتراك في الألفاظ قد يكون معنويًّا، بأن يشترك في الكلمة الواحدة أفراد كثيرون، بحيث ينطبق عليهم جميعًا نفسُ اللفظ، مثل كلمة: (الإنسان)؛ إذ يشتركُ فيها جميع بني آدم؛ فكلُّ واحد منهم إنسانٌ.وقد يكون الاشتراكُ في الألفاظ اشتراكًا لفظيًّا، وهو الذي عُنِي به الأصوليون وعرَّفوه بأنه: (اللفظة الموضوعة لحقيقتين مختلفتين أو أكثر، وضعًا أولاً من حيث هما كذلك)[4].

إذًا فالمقصود في تعريف المشترك اللفظي هو  إطلاقُ اللفظ على حقيقتين، وقد تجادَل الأصوليون حول وجود اللفظ المشترك  من الأساس، وهم يختلفون في وقوعِه على أربعة آراء: (أحدها: أنه واجب؛ أي: يجب بحُكم المصلحة العامة أن يكونَ بين اللغات ألفاظٌ مشتركة، والثاني: أنه مستحيل، والثالث: أنه ممكِنٌ غيرُ واقع، والرابع: أنه ممكن واقع)[5]، وإن كان أكثرهم يذهبون إلى إمكانِه ووقوعه، مستدلِّين بوقوعه فعلاً في اللغة، وفي بعض ألفاظ الشرع؛ كلفظ: (القَرء) في قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ ﴾ [البقرة: 228]؛ فاللفظ يتردَّد بين الطُّهر والحيض، وكذلك قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا عَسْعَسَ ﴾ [التكوير: 17]؛ فالفعل (عَسْعَسَ) يتردد معناه بين: أقبَل وأدبَر.كما وُجِدت في اللغة ألفاظٌ وُضِعت لأكثرَ من حقيقة؛ أي: بالاشتراك في أشياء مختلفة؛ كلفظ: (العين) وُضِع للعين الباصرة، وموضوعة كذلك للماء المتفجِّر من الأرض، وعين الشمس، والجاسوس، وللنقد، فيقال: اشتريت بالدَّين لا بالعَين[6].
ويرى الغزالي أن: (الألفاظ المتعددة  بالإضافة إلى المسميات المتعددة على أربع منازل...، وهي المترادفة،  والمتباينة، والمتواطئة، والمشتركة.أما المترادفةُ، فنعني بها الألفاظَ المختلفة الصيغ، المتواردة على مسمى واحد؛ كالليث والأسد.
وأما المتباينة، فنعني بها الأسامي المختلفة للمعاني المختلفة؛ كالسواد والقدرة، وهو الأكثر.
وأما المتواطئة، فهي التي تُطلَق على أشياءَ متغايرة بالعدد، ولكنها متفقة بالمعنى الذي وُضِع الاسم عليه؛ كاسم (الرجل)، فإنه يطلَق على زيدٍ وعمرو.وأما المشتركة، فهي الأسامي التي تُطلَق على مسميات مختلفة، لا تشترك في الحدِّ والحقيقة ألبتة؛ كاسم (العين)  للعضو الباصر وللميزان -... وللذهب -.. والاسم المشترك قد يدلُّ على  المختلفينِ كما ذكرناه، وقد يدل على المتضادين؛ كالجلل: للحقير والخطير،  والناهل: للعطشان والريَّان)[7].
أسباب وجود اللفظ المشترك:قد يكون المشتركُ من قبيلتين تضع كلٌّ  منها اللفظ لمعنى يختلف عن الآخر، ثم يشتهر الوضعان، وقد يكون من واضعٍ  واحد لغرض الإبهام على السامع؛ حيث يكون التصريح سببًا للمفسدة، وقد يكون  لاختلاف اللهجات، فيوضع في لهجةٍ ما لفظٌ في مدلول يختلف عن مدلوله  المتعارَفِ عليه في لهجة أخرى، فيتعدد معنى اللفظ الواحد، حتى يشتهر  استعمالُه في المعنيين[8].
وقد تتغير الدلالةُ بتطور اللغة، كما إذا دل اللفظ على معنى واحد، ثم استعمل مجازًا في معنى آخر، حتى اشتهر المجازُ؛ مثل كلمة (فتن)؛  فقد استُعمِلت بمعنى: وضَع المعدِن في النار، ثم صارت تُستعمل بمعنى  الاضطهاد في الدِّين وغيره، ثم استُعمِلت في الوقوع في الضلال، فحصَل  للَّفظ الواحد عدةُ معانٍ بسبب تطورِ الدلالة[9].
ومن ذلك ما يحصل بسبب وَضْع كلمة كمصطلح  في عِلم، فيكتسب اللفظ في الاصطلاح مدلولاً آخرَ يختلف عن مدلولِه الأصلي  في اللغة، وقد يصبح المدلولُ الجديد أكثرَ شيوعًا في الاستعمال.وقرَّر الأصوليون أن الاشتراكَ قد يقعُ في الأفعال، والحروف كذلك؛ فالأول مثل: (بان)، فمعناه: انفصل وظهَر وبعُد، و(قضى)  بمعنى: حكَم وأمر وحتم، وفي الحروف مثل: الواو التي تأتي للعطف، والحال،  والاستئناف، والقَسَم، والباء التي تأتي للتبعيضِ وللسببية وللتأكيد[10].

حكم المشترك:الأصل في المشترك: الدلالةُ على معنى واحد  تحدِّده القرائن، ولأن الألفاظ عند الأصوليين ينبغي أن تكونَ محددة  الدلالة؛ لأن الغرض من التشريع هو العملُ بما يدلُّ عليه اللفظ، والمشترك  لا يتحدَّد أحدُ معانيه إلا بقرينة.

ولذلك فللوصول إلى حُكم المشترك نكون أمام حالتين:
الحالة الأولى:  إذا كان الاشتراك بين معنًى لغوي ومعنى اصطلاحي شرعي، فيتعينُ حينئذٍ  إرادةُ المعنى الاصطلاحي الشرعي، وذلك كألفاظ الصلاة، والزكاة، والصيام،  ونحوها؛ كما في قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ﴾ [البقرة: 43]؛ فالمراد بالصلاة معناها الشرعي بهيئاتها وشروطها وأركانها، لا معناها اللغوي (وهو الدعاء)، وكذلك الزكاة وغيرها، مما يُعرَف بالأسماء الشرعية وما يطلق عليه: (الحقيقة الشرعية)[11].
ولا يؤخذ بالمعنى اللغوي هنا إلا بقرينة مرجِّحة؛ كما في قوله تعالى: ﴿ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا ﴾ [الأحزاب: 56]؛ فالصلاة لفظٌ مشترك بين معناه الاصطلاحي الشرعي ومعناه اللغوي: (الدعاء)، فدلت القرينةُ على إرادة الثاني دون الأول.
الحالة الثانية:  إذا كان الاشتراك بين معنيين لغويين، بحيث يدور اللفظُ المشترك الوارد في  النص الشرعي بين معانٍ ليس للشارع عُرْفٌ خاص في تحديد أيها يراد؛ كما في  قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ ﴾ [البقرة: 228]؛ فلفظ (القَرء) يطلق على الحَيْضة عند أهل العراق، وعلى الطُّهر في لغة أهل الحجاز، فمن رأى أن المراد به في الآية: (الطهر) استدلَّ بالقرينة اللفظية في تأنيثِ العدد (ثلاثة)،  مما يدل على أن المعدودَ مذكَّر، فيكون المراد بالقروء الأطهار لا  الحيضات، ومَن رأى أن المراد به الحيضُ، استدل بأن تشريعَ العدة كان لمعرفة  براءة الرَّحِم من الحمل, الأمر الذي يُعرَف بالحيض لا بالطُّهر[12].

أما إذا لم تقُمْ قرينةٌ على إرادة أيٍّ  من المعاني المشتركة، فقد اختلَفوا في إمكانية أن يكون المراد من المعنى  المشترك أكثر من معنى في ذات الوقت: فعلى حين ذهَب بعضُ الأصوليين إلى أن  المشترك في سياق الاستعمال لا يراد به إلا معنًى واحد؛ لأن اللفظ موضوعٌ  بإزاء هذه المعاني على وجه التبادل، فتمتنع إرادة جميع المعاني؛ لمخالفة  ذلك لأصل الوضع؛ إذ اللفظ قد وُضِع بإزاء كلِّ معنًى من معانيه وضعًا  خاصًّا، ولم يوضَعْ لجميع المعاني دفعة وحدة؛ ولذلك لا بد من الاستهداء  بالقرائنِ على تحديد المعنى المقصود، ويمتنع حملُه على كل المعاني؛ لأنه (الجزم بإفادته للمجموع دون كلِّ واحد من الفردين ترجيحًا من غير مرجِّح)[13] - فإن جمهورَ الأصوليين على جوازِ استعمال المشترك في كلا معنيَيْه, سواء كانا حقيقيين أم كان أحدهما حقيقة والآخر مجازًا [14], فيكون كالعام في شموله ما يدل عليه؛ ففي قوله تعالى: ﴿ أَلَمْ  تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَسْجُدُ لَهُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ وَالنُّجُومُ وَالْجِبَالُ وَالشَّجَرُ  وَالدَّوَابُّ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ ﴾ [الحج: 18]، رأَوْا أن لكلمة (يسجد) معنيين: الخضوع القهري لحكمةِ الله تعالى؛ حيث إن جميعَ المخلوقات خاضعةٌ بلسان حالها كذلك؛ قال تعالى: ﴿ وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا ﴾ [الرعد: 15]، والمعنى الآخر هو وَضْع الجبهة على الأرض, وهو السجودُ المعروف في الصلاة شرعًا.فإذا كان الأول متصوَّرًا في حقِّ جميع  هؤلاء المذكورين في نص الآية، فالمعنى الثاني هو ما يمكن حملُ الآية عليه  بالنسبة للناس، بدليل (تخصيص كثيرٍ من الناس بالسجود، دون مَن عداهم ممن حقَّ عليهم العذاب، مع استوائهم في السجود بمعنى الخشوع)[15]؛  أي الخضوع؛ فكلا المعنيينِ مقصودٌ في الآية عند هؤلاء؛ لأنه لو أريد  الخضوع وحده، لكان تخصيص كثيرٍ من الناس دون عامَّتهم لا معنى له؛ لأن  جميعَ الناس خاضعون للقدرة الإلهية[16].
وكذلك قوله تعالى: ﴿ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ ﴾ [الأحزاب: 56]؛ إذ رأَوْا فيها أن (الصلاة)  لفظ مشترك بين المغفرةِ والاستغفار، وقد استُعمِلت فيهما معًا؛ حيث  أُسنِدت في النصِّ القرآني إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، وإلى الملائكة، فإذا  كان معنى الصلاةِ المسنَدة إلى الله تعالى هي المغفرة قطعًا، ومن الملائكة  هي الاستغفار، فإن اللفظَ المشترك مستعمَل هنا في معنييه، وكذلك يُحمَل  عليهما معًا[17].
واشترط البعضُ ألا يمتنعَ الجمع بين  المعاني المشتركة، فإنِ امتنع، لا يصحُّ كما في (القَرء)، فلا يصح أن يكونَ  المراد ثلاث حيضات وثلاثة أطهار[18].
[1] كتاب سيبويه (1/24).

[2] الرسالة ص (52).

[3] معجم مقاييس اللغة (3/265).

[4] المحصول؛ للرازي (1/261).

[5] شرح الإسنوي (1/224).

[6] لسان العرب (4/3195).

[7] المستصفى (3/43).

[8] كشف الأسرار؛ للبخاري (1/39).

[9] أصول الفقه؛ لأبي زهرة ص (198).

[10] شرح البدخشي (1/227).

[11] شرح الإسنوي (1/228).

[12] الإحكام؛ للآمدي (2/352)، شرح الإسنوي (1/234 - 235).

[13] كشف الأسرار (1/40).

[14] كشف الأسرار (1/202)، إرشاد الفحول (1/91).

[15] كشف الأسرار؛ للبخاري (1/40).

[16] شرح الإسنوي (1/234 - 235).

[17] الخطاب الشرعي ص (95).

[18] الإحكام؛ للآمدي (2/352).








 رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/73885/#ixzz45nTj9163

----------


## الطيبوني

يقول ابن جرير الطبري رحمه الله في الحروف المقطعة في اوائل السور /

(  *فَإِنْ قَالَ لَنَا قَائِلٌ: وَكَيْفَ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ شَامِلًا الدَّلَالَةَ عَلَى مَعَانٍ كَثِيرَةٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ ؟ قِيلَ: كَمَا جَازَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَلِمَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ تَشْتَمِلُ عَلَى مَعَانٍ كَثِيرَةٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِمْ لِلْجَمَاعَةِ مِنَ النَّاسِ: أُمَّةٌ، وَلِلْحِينِ مِنَ الزَّمَانِ: أُمَّةٌ، وَلِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَعَبِّدِ الْمُطِيعِ لِلَّهِ: أُمَّةٌ، وَلِلدِّينِ وَالْمِلَّةِ: أُمَّةٌ. وَكَقَوْلِهِمْ لِلْجَزَاءِ وَالْقِصَاصِ: دِينٌ، وَلِلسُّلْطَانِ وَالطَّاعَةِ: دِينٌ، وَلِلتَّذَلُّلِ  : دِينٌ، وَلِلْحِسَابِ: دِينٌ؛ فِي أَشْبَاهٍ لِذَلِكَ كَثِيرَةٍ يَطُولُ الْكِتَابُ بِإِحْصَائِهَا مِمَّا يَكُونُ مِنَ الْكَلَامِ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَهُوَ مُشْتَمِلٌ عَلَى مَعَانٍ كَثِيرَةٍ. وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ: {الم} [البقرة: 1] وَ {المر} [الرعد: 1] وَ {المص} [الأعراف: 1] وَمَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ حُرُوفِ الْمُعْجَمِ الَّتِي هِيَ فَوَاتِحُ أَوَائِلِ السُّوَرِ، كُلُّ حَرْفٍ مِنْهَا دَالٌّ عَلَى مَعَانٍ شَتَّى، شَامِلٌ جَمِيعَهَا مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَصِفَاتِهِ مَا قَالَهُ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ مِنَ الْأَقْوَالِ الَّتِي ذَكَرْنَاهَا عَنْهُمْ؛ وَهُنَّ مَعَ ذَلِكَ فَوَاتِحُ السُّوَرِ كَمَا قَالَهُ مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ. وَلَيْسَ كَوْنُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ حُرُوفِ أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ وَصِفَاتِهِ بِمَانِعِهَا أَنْ تَكُونَ لِلسُّوَرِ فَوَاتِحَ؛ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ قَدِ افْتَتَحَ كَثِيرًا مِنْ سُوَرِ الْقُرْآنِ بِالْحَمْدِ لِنَفْسِهِ وَالثَّنَاءِ عَلَيْهَا، وَكَثِيرًا مِنْهَا بِتَمْجِيدِهَا وَتَعْظِيمِهَا، فَغَيْرُ مُسْتَحِيلٍ أَنْ يَبْتَدِئَ بَعْضَ ذَلِكَ بِالْقَسَمِ بِهَا. فَالَّتِي ابْتُدِئَ أَوَائِلُهَا بِحُرُوفِ الْمُعْجَمِ أَحَدُ مَعَانِي أَوَائِلِهَا أَنَّهُنَّ فَوَاتِحُ مَا افْتَتَحَ بِهِنَّ مِنْ سُوَرِ الْقُرْآنِ، وَهُنَّ مِمَّا أَقْسَمَ بِهِنَّ؛ لِأَنَّ أَحَدَ مَعَانِيهِنَّ أَنَّهُنَّ مِنْ حُرُوفِ أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ وَصِفَاتِهِ عَلَى مَا قَدَّمْنَا الْبَيَانَ عَنْهَا، وَلَا شَكَّ فِي صِحَّةِ مَعْنَى الْقَسَمِ بِاللَّهِ وَأَسْمَائِهِ وَصِفَاتِهِ، وَهُنَّ مِنْ حُرُوفِ حِسَابِ الْجُمَلِ، وَهُنَّ لِلسُّوَرِ الَّتِي افْتُتِحَتْ بِهِنَّ شِعَارٌ وَأَسْمَاءٌ. فَذَلِكَ يَحْوِي مَعَانِي جَمِيعِ مَا وَصَفْنَا مِمَّا بَيَّنَّا مِنْ وُجُوهِهِ، لِأَنَّ* *اللَّهَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ لَوْ أَرَادَ بِذَلِكَ أَوْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْهُ الدَّلَالَةَ عَلَى مَعْنَى وَاحِدٍ مِمَّا يَحْتَمِلُهُ ذَلِكَ دُونَ سَائِرِ الْمَعَانِي غَيْرِهِ، لَأَبَانَ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِبَانَةً غَيْرَ مُشْكِلَةٍ، إِذْ كَانَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ إِنَّمَا أَنْزَلَ كِتَابَهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ مَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ. وَفِي تَرْكِهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِبَانَةَ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ مُرَادٌ بِهِ مِنْ وُجُوهِ تَأْوِيلِهِ الْبَعْضَ دُونَ الْبَعْضِ أَوْضَحُ الدَّلِيلِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ مُرَادٌ بِهِ جَمِيعَ وُجُوهِهِ الَّتِي هُوَ لَهَا مُحْتَمِلٌ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُسْتَحِيلًا فِي الْعَقْلِ وَجْهٌ مِنْهَا أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنْ تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَعْنَاهُ كَمَا كَانَ غَيْرُ مُسْتَحِيلٍ اجْتِمَاعُ الْمَعَانِي الْكَثِيرَةِ لِلْكَلِمَةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ بِاللَّفْظِ الْوَاحِدِ فِي كَلَامٍ وَاحِدٍ. وَمَنْ أَبَى مَا قُلْنَاهُ فِي ذَلِكَ سُئِلَ الْفَرْقَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ وَبَيْنَ سَائِرِ الْحُرُوفِ الَّتِي تَأْتِي بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ مَعَ اشْتِمَالِهَا عَلَى الْمَعَانِي الْكَثِيرَةِ الْمُخْتَلِفَةِ كَالْأُمَّةِ وَالدِّينِ وَمَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْأَسْمَاءِ وَالْأَفْعَالِ. فَلَنْ يَقُولَ فِي أَحَدٍ ذَلِكَ قَوْلًا إِلَّا أُلْزِمَ فِي الْآخَرِ مِثْلَهُ. وَكَذَلِكَ يُسْأَلُ كُلُّ مَنْ تَأَوَّلَ شَيْئًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ عَلَى وَجْهٍ دُونَ الْأَوْجُهِ الْأُخَرِ الَّتِي وَصَفْنَا عَنِ الْبُرْهَانِ عَلَى دَعْوَاهُ مِنَ الْوَجْهِ الَّذِي يُحِبُّ التَّسْلِيمَ لَهُ ثُمَّ يُعَارَضُ بِقَوْلِهِ يُخَالِفُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ، وَيُسْأَلُ الْفَرْقَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهُ: مِنْ أَصْلٍ، أَوْ مِمَّا يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ أَصْلٌ، فَلَنْ يَقُولَ فِي أَحَدِهِمَا قَوْلًا إِلَّا أُلْزِمَ فِي الْآخَرِ مِثْلَهُ )


*

----------

